# Candle making suppliers



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Mann Lake has a wide selection of candle making supplies and a HUGE selection of "Candle Flex" molds. They are not cheap, but seem to be very high quality. One of my favorite features is the ease with which the candles will release from these molds.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page105.html


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

I use Pourette out of Oregon and one called onestopcandle.
Pretty happy with them.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

1958
Do they have web sites?


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

yes. I just type their name in google and they come up.


----------

